# Chewing on mini blinds...



## Australe (Mar 2, 2009)

So Cuervo found a new hobby, I've been trying very hard not to let him do it, he chews on our blinds and there are little bird chunks taken out of the top in a few places. Now obviously if you don't want a bird to chew on something then you don't let them get close to it. But the blinds are right behind his cage. Is there anything I can do to stop him from chewing on them or not make the blinds so tempting? I know not to hit him, I've tried to say no and put him back in his cage when he starts chewing.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

In case of your blinds, I am no expert, so I really don't know what to do. My male, Memphis (and actually Maya has done it to) likes to land on my lamp shade and chew on it. It is right next to the cage, so when i see them get close, I drape their cage sheet over top of it so they can't get at it...it also serves as a nice bridge between the lamp and their cage 

Now you can't cover blinds...lol. Maybe is it possible to move the cage farther away from the blinds, so he can't reach to chew...unless of course he does this while out of the cage, maybe everytime he chews, you will need to be constantly stopping him...hopefully he will get the hint


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Move the cage away from the blinds 
Pull the blinds up higher so he can't get to them 
or use Drapes, curtains, Lacy type panels and Cover the windows & Blinds 

or just remove the blinds all together if you don't use them often.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Chew the blinds into little pieces...you mean like this?









Mine chew through the curtain. I suppose I could get a thicker curtain but they are so spoiled that I don't mind the chewing...


----------



## Australe (Mar 2, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> Move the cage away from the blinds
> Pull the blinds up higher so he can't get to them
> or use Drapes, curtains, Lacy type panels and Cover the windows & Blinds
> 
> or just remove the blinds all together if you don't use them often.


Well we live in a city so getting rid of the blinds or pulling them up aren't much of an option, I don't really want the people that walk in front of our house to be able to look in our windows, thats a good way for us to end up getting broken into. I like to be able to leave the cage door open when we're homem so he can do whatever he wants. I did pull the lacy part of my curtains down on that side of the windows, it seems to be working. Out of sight out of mind.


----------

